# Mathews Z7 Extreme SLOW!



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

something was wrong with that bow. They are a little slow like 5 fps not 30 fps. He needs to take that bow to his pro shop. yes I own a Z7 xtreme and it is right at 325 IBO


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

:darkbeer:


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah somthing is wrong....my z7x at 28 inch and 71lbs shooting a 414grain arrow is doing 279 fps


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

i'm shooting a monster 7 @ 27.5 58lbs w/ 411 gr arrow shooting 257 couldn't be happier speed is not everything. but do agree should be close to speeds advertised.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Bryan Thacker said:


> This weekend I went to a 3D shoot @ Nancys Broken Arrow, just north of Spencer Indiana. While checking my speed of my 2009 Z28 which was 27 in. 60 lbs. w/a 300 grn arrow was getting 274.5-275.The guy behind me had a new Z7 Extreme set @ 29 in 70 lbs w/a 400 grn arrow.I stuck around to. See these speeds,& WOW.I would be upset if I purchased a Flagship bow rated @ 332 fps & achevied these. With a 400 grain arrow he was getting 269-270 & w/a 350 was gettin 299-300.The look of disappointment was priceless.lol.Keep the false advertisement coming Mathews.




Did you measure the bow? 

Was it actually 29/70 or is that what it said on the limb sticker?

In which case he COULD be drawing as low as 58 pounds. 

Did you weight the arrow? 

My guess is the exact answers to these questions is much different than 29/70 with a 400 grain arrow. The Z7 I have is right at IBO, and I've sold and chornoy'ed many others that were there or close.

We would need all the measurements to know if something is wrong or not.


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

not to bash but ive only seen about 5 mathews get the i.b.o speed ... our local shops sells over 200 mathews a year and they are allllllllll over rated .. hoyt is the only one that really gets there i.b.o speed on more for the most part.. my buddy has a new elite that is rated 335 i think and he is only getting 310 .. that is a 5 grains per pound with just a peep..


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I know that every bow company is a little under IBO rating no matter who they are.IMOP I think the best thing these bow company's could do is rate a bow @ 29in & 60 or 70lbs not 30 & put a peep in & a dloop couse most people I know use both of these.lol.I'm not a fanboy of any brand, & I do think that Mathews is an awesome bow company (I'm not a big fan of the Z line design). Looks like a milkcrate.lol.I do not own a Hoyt but I do believe that Hoyt is probablly the most true to specs manufacturer.This is why you hardly ever see a Hoyt rated over 320 fps.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

All the Extremes I have chronoed at the shop have been right at IBO but that is with a DL that is a little longer than it says on the cam so I say they are usually within 5fps.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I never even looked at ibos when I chose to purchase my z7xtreme. I enjoyed the draw cycle and the quietness of the bow. As far as speed goes, my draw length is short so I was screwed from the start on most bows but it get the arrow to the target just fine for me.

I ended up getting on the z7x wagon right when everyone else was too I guess but that was coincidence. Before trying the bow out I wasn't even considering buying it. Then I get one and it shows up everywhere :teeth:


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes a bow scale & arrow scale was there.Not one with batteries either.This bow was set right at 70 on the dot & 29 inch draw.I know this because the guy was shocked by speed & wanted to make sure it was set @ 70.The guy that owned the chrony had all different weights of arrows so if you wanted to see what you could potentially reach you were able.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

phoenix5724 said:


> I never even looked at ibos when I chose to purchase my z7xtreme. I enjoyed the draw cycle and the quietness of the bow. As far as speed goes, my draw length is short so I was screwed from the start on most bows but it get the arrow to the target just fine for me.
> 
> I ended up getting on the z7x wagon right when everyone else was too I guess but that was coincidence. Before trying the bow out I wasn't even considering buying it. Then I get one and it shows up everywhere :teeth:


yes these bows are awesome draws absolutely NO DOUBT about that.Just thought that the IBOs could be a little more true.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Yes a bow scale & arrow scale was there.Not one with batteries either.This bow was set right at 70 on the dot & 29 inch draw.I know this because the guy was shocked by speed & wanted to make sure it was set @ 70.The guy that owned the chrony had all different weights of arrows so if you wanted to see what you could potentially reach you were able.


Okay.....


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

3-d buster x4 said:


> not to bash but ive only seen about 5 mathews get the i.b.o speed ... our local shops sells over 200 mathews a year and they are allllllllll over rated .. hoyt is the only one that really gets there i.b.o speed on more for the most part.. my buddy has a new elite that is rated 335 i think and he is only getting 310 .. that is a 5 grains per pound with just a peep..


Then you need to find them a new chrono... Or they are not doing something correctly. Many of the mathews I have ran through the chrono have met ibo figures, granted they run a tad long on dl... Awesome bows.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

the 2011 outdoor life bow test tested one at ibo specs and all they could get was 315fps! i guess it was the only slow one made also i guess they are trolls also, you dudes act like every body is lying if its your brand that wont make ibo , in the same test the monster was like 15fps off also, i guess outdoor life needs a new chrono ! if they wont do it dont advertise it , speed doesnt kill it SELLS.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

my bow is above IBO, but its not Mathews


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Then you need to find them a new chrono... Or they are not doing something correctly. Many of the mathews I have ran through the chrono have met ibo figures, granted they run a tad long on dl... Awesome bows.


----- lol , well i dont own the place soooo me buying a chrono is out of the question !!! they go through about 3 a year because guys shoot the damn thing and break it:BangHead:!! i seen a guy drop out of his shot just to see what it would reed , and drove the damn arrow through the back side of it :mg:.. but most that ive seen were 10-14 fps below ibo


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> my bow is above IBO, but its not Mathews


hahahaha.


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

Doebuster said:


> the 2011 outdoor life bow test tested one at ibo specs and all they could get was 315fps! i guess it was the only slow one made also i guess they are trolls also, you dudes act like every body is lying if its your brand that wont make ibo , in the same test the monster was like 15fps off also, i guess outdoor life needs a new chrono ! if they wont do it dont advertise it , speed doesnt kill it SELLS.


*****************well said :thumbs_up


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Doebuster said:


> the 2011 outdoor life bow test tested one at ibo specs and all they could get was 315fps! i guess it was the only slow one made also i guess they are trolls also, you dudes act like every body is lying if its your brand that wont make ibo , in the same test the monster was like 15fps off also, i guess outdoor life needs a new chrono ! if they wont do it dont advertise it , speed doesnt kill it SELLS.


Thank you Doebuster.That's all I was trying to say.I will never meet IBO speeds because God made me short & weak.lmao.I don't even know what a Thread troll is.lol.I'M OFFENDED.LMOA.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

if your looking for speed and a nice draw then look at the darton's.. good friend has one and it is very fast !! 26 1/2 dl 59 lbs 297 gr arrow 316 fps ... thats really fast for a 26 1/2 dl my friend and it has a sweet draw also


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

my bow only shoots 324.... thats wth a loaded string, 470 grain easton st axis and 29.5/70..... i checked that on the back country calculator and thats spot on or a little faster!!!


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

axeforce6 said:


> my bow only shoots 324.... thats wth a loaded string, 470 grain easton st axis and 29.5/70..... i checked that on the back country calculator and thats spot on or a little faster!!!


-------------? is can you hit anything with it ?? =0)


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

haha.... yeah. i do alright... killed some foam today


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

axeforce6 said:


> haha.... yeah. i do alright... killed some foam today


Got a good recipe for Foam yet?? Mine always tasted like crap when i Grill it :set1_pot:


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

yes... Lots and lots of Ketchup!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

3-d buster x4 said:


> if your looking for speed and a nice draw then look at the darton's.. good friend has one and it is very fast !! 26 1/2 dl 59 lbs 297 gr arrow 316 fps ... thats really fast for a 26 1/2 dl my friend and it has a sweet draw also


shot one @ the IBO & was impressed that sounds close to my specs.For that short DL is impressive.


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

mine shoots 300FPS with a 372grain arrow @28".


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Then you need to find them a new chrono... Or they are not doing something correctly. Many of the mathews I have ran through the chrono have met ibo figures, granted they run a tad long on dl... Awesome bows.


you must be doing something really special or maybe you need to get a new chrono I rarely see these meet ibo.


----------



## msacc (Mar 14, 2011)

I read that IBO lets manufacturers use 80lb draw weight if they want and that is why some bows seem off more than others. If you do the math using 80lbs and 30inch draw length you will probably come a lot closer. If a company uses the 80 instead of 70 they should let you know that and not mislead, since most assume it is based on the 70lbs.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> the 2011 outdoor life bow test tested one at ibo specs and all they could get was 315fps! i guess it was the only slow one made also i guess they are trolls also, you dudes act like every body is lying if its your brand that wont make ibo , in the same test the monster was like 15fps off also, i guess outdoor life needs a new chrono ! if they wont do it dont advertise it , speed doesnt kill it SELLS.




:happy1:


----------



## bigdawg1 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know why you are trying to crap on the Mathews bows your Z28 doesn't seem to all the fast either. All the Elites I've seen have been way over rated for speed. My Z7 Mag. is pretty close to its IBO speed. And it shoots so smooth.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

bigdawg1 said:


> I don't know why you are trying to crap on the Mathews bows your Z28 doesn't seem to all the fast either. All the Elites I've seen have been way over rated for speed. My Z7 Mag. is pretty close to its IBO speed. And it shoots so smooth.



Yeah, that Z28 seems slow. My Z28 and Z7's shot the same speed, but with true dl factored, the Z28 was slightly faster. The Z28 is the only Elite that I've seen as underrated. My Z7's were within 2 fps of their ibo rating, which also put my Z28 as a 330fps bow. My z28 was a 2010 with the z cams too, not a rev cam model.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Im shooting a 28 in 70 lb xtreme with a 425 gr arrow at 285 fps so either the chronos wrong or his bows screwed up


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Bryan Thacker said:


> This weekend I went to a 3D shoot @ Nancys Broken Arrow, just north of Spencer Indiana. While checking my speed of my 2009 Z28 which was 27 in. 60 lbs. w/a 300 grn arrow was getting 274.5-275.The guy behind me had a new Z7 Extreme set @ 29 in 70 lbs w/a 400 grn arrow.I stuck around to. See these speeds,& WOW.I would be upset if I purchased a Flagship bow rated @ 332 fps & achevied these. With a 400 grain arrow he was getting 269-270 & w/a 350 was gettin 299-300.The look of disappointment was priceless.lol.Keep the false advertisement coming Mathews.


Your numbers are even worse for the IBO of your bow, the look on your face must have been priceless also


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Bryan Thacker said:


> This weekend I went to a 3D shoot @ Nancys Broken Arrow, just north of Spencer Indiana. While checking my speed of my 2009 Z28 which was 27 in. 60 lbs. w/a 300 grn arrow was getting 274.5-275.The guy behind me had a new Z7 Extreme set @ 29 in 70 lbs w/a 400 grn arrow.I stuck around to. See these speeds,& WOW.I would be upset if I purchased a Flagship bow rated @ 332 fps & achevied these. With a 400 grain arrow he was getting 269-270 & w/a 350 was gettin 299-300.The look of disappointment was priceless.lol.Keep the false advertisement coming Mathews.




Yawn!!!!!!


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

jacobh said:


> Im shooting a 28 in 70 lb xtreme with a 425 gr arrow at 285 fps so either the chronos wrong or his bows screwed up


My Z7E is just about the same specs. as yours. 28.5" draw--65 lbs. with a 425 grain arrow, and its about 285 also. When I decided to buy this bow I had shot some Hoyts, Bowtechs, and I really didn't care about IBO speeds at all. My biggest concern was draw cycle, valley, and a good wall, and how it felt in my hand--with little hand shock. I also wanted a shorter bow as far as ATA because it will be used strictly for hunting. For me, and perhaps I may be in a minority, but IBO specs. were one of the things I had less concern about when upgrading. The Z7E had the best average attributes for what I was looking for, and thus far I love it, and do not regret buying it. Perhaps the speeds are not as fast as some would like, but it still throws an arrow fast enough for my intended purpose.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

parkerbows said:


> Your numbers are even worse for the IBO of your bow, the look on your face must have been priceless also


Lol....now thats funny...


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

Of all the bow I have owned the only ones that met advertised speeds were hoyts. The worst was a martin firecat I have owned 3 mathews and all have came within 5 fps of advertised speeds. my Invasion this year was about 13 fps slower than IBO


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

Bryan Thacker said:


> This weekend I went to a 3D shoot @ Nancys Broken Arrow, just north of Spencer Indiana. While checking my speed of my 2009 Z28 which was 27 in. 60 lbs. w/a 300 grn arrow was getting 274.5-275.The guy behind me had a new Z7 Extreme set @ 29 in 70 lbs w/a 400 grn arrow.I stuck around to. See these speeds,& WOW.I would be upset if I purchased a Flagship bow rated @ 332 fps & achevied these. With a 400 grain arrow he was getting 269-270 & w/a 350 was gettin 299-300.The look of disappointment was priceless.lol.Keep the false advertisement coming Mathews.



I find it hard to believe the arrows shot were exactly 300, 400 & 350 gr. I find it much easier to belive that they are 300, 400 & 350 spine. In short I do not believe you.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

bigdawg1 said:


> I don't know why you are trying to crap on the Mathews bows your Z28 doesn't seem to all the fast either. All the Elites I've seen have been way over rated for speed. My Z7 Mag. is pretty close to its IBO speed. And it shoots so smooth.


what's PRETTY CLOSE? Numbers would be good.lol.I had a DXT w/a 300 grn arrow @ 27 in & 60lbs & was only getting 260& both bows are rated same IBO.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Bryan Thacker said:


> *While checking my speed of my 2009 Z28 which was 27 in. 60 lbs. w/a 300 grn arrow was getting 274.5-275.The look of disappointment was priceless.lol.*


That bow is slow. The bow I shoot is half and inch shorter on the draw same weight, and about 8 fps Slower.. BUT THATS WITH A 414 GRAIN ARROW..Not 300.. Sorry to nock you off your high Horse. (Its not a Mathews). Giving me and IBO of over 338, which turns out to be above the IBO


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

parkerbows said:


> Your numbers are even worse for the IBO of your bow, the look on your face must have been priceless also


Yeah it was,considering I'm shooting 10lbs lighter & w in shorter draw & still shooting 5fps FASTER than the flagship bow of the year.lmao.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

yawn!!!!!!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Yeah it was,considering I'm shooting 10lbs lighter & w in shorter draw & still shooting 5fps FASTER than the flagship bow of the year.lmao.


Keep Living in your fantasy world...You shot a 300 grain arrow, I don't even let me sister shoot something that light. Compare apples to apples or now how to calculate IBO..


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> Keep Living in your fantasy world...You shot a 300 grain arrow, I don't even let me sister shoot something that light. Compare apples to apples or now how to calculate IBO..


ok.......I can add bud.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok... Some number to ponder then.. 300 grain arrow, 308fps. 360 grain arrow 283 fps. 414 grain 262. Is that good? Thats one of my bows and its a 7'' brace height


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> Keep Living in your fantasy world...You shot a 300 grain arrow, I don't even let me sister shoot something that light. Compare apples to apples or now how to calculate IBO..


I shoot a 7.4 gpi Easton Lightspeed arrow @ 26 inches with a 10grn easton microlite insert, a 7.5 grain nock, 15 grns in blazer vanes,& a 75 grain tip.Maybe your bow is getting great speeds & that's great.That's what I'm saying though is that it should be closer to IBO.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I have had a Z7 and now own a Pulse.  Both Mathews and Elite bow seem to be pretty darn close to hitting IBO values.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Your bow should have been around 290 or better. Yes even with a 60lb bow. You are shooting 5gpp.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> Ok... Some number to ponder then.. 300 grain arrow, 308fps. 360 grain arrow 283 fps. 414 grain 262. Is that good? Thats one of my bows and its a 7'' brace height


what bow is that?That's really good speeds for a 261/2 draw @ 60lbs.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

parkerbows said:


> Your bow should have been around 290 or better. Yes even with a 60lb bow. You are shooting 5gpp.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> Ok... Some number to ponder then.. 300 grain arrow, 308fps. 360 grain arrow 283 fps. 414 grain 262. Is that good? Thats one of my bows and its a 7'' brace height


I thought you wouldn't let your sister shoot a 300 grn arrow?Maybe I read that wrong.lmao.
I


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

backstrapz said:


> keep living in your fantasy world...you shot a 300 grain arrow, i don't even let me sister shoot something that light. Compare apples to apples or now how to calculate ibo..


i call b.s..


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

curverbowruss said:


> My Z7E is just about the same specs. as yours. 28.5" draw--65 lbs. with a 425 grain arrow, and its about 285 also. When I decided to buy this bow I had shot some Hoyts, Bowtechs, and I really didn't care about IBO speeds at all. My biggest concern was draw cycle, valley, and a good wall, and how it felt in my hand--with little hand shock. I also wanted a shorter bow as far as ATA because it will be used strictly for hunting. For me, and perhaps I may be in a minority, but IBO specs. were one of the things I had less concern about when upgrading. The Z7E had the best average attributes for what I was looking for, and thus far I love it, and do not regret buying it. Perhaps the speeds are not as fast as some would like, but it still throws an arrow fast enough for my intended purpose.


I bought on the same reasons. I guess I could change arrows and go lighter if I want more speed but then again, speed is just a quicker miss if I do. I like my accuracy with the bow & the slower the better to space my pins out more.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think that bow was as far off as you guys are portraying. Subtract 17 fps for the additional arrow weight and 10 fps of the reduction in draw length and if you are going with the advertised IBO speed of 332 (which is most likely inflated by shooting with nothing on the string and an arrow with no fletchings) that brings you to 305 fps. Was this bow set to maximum let off? What was on the string? D-loop weighs about 7 grains and each Mathews string dampener weighs about 16-17 grains each. Could be a slight chronograph error also. Much ado about nothing it sems to me.

Doug


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree somethings wrong there. My son has an extreme and it went through 2 different chronographs with 375gr arrow 27.5 dl 65# was309fps. and pounds the target like a sledgehammer. I'm not buying that one.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Mathews makes a good bow and, if you didn't have access to a chronograph, you would probably be real happy with it. But some chrono's are off a bit, and some bows are not tuned properly. Lots of 70 lb. bows only register in the mid 60's on my draw weight scale. And it not uncommon for most bows, with the exception of Hoyt, to be a little over-rated on IBO.


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

My mathews z7 shoots 325fps @ 70# 28 1/2 draw with a 300 grain arrow.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Bryan Thacker said:


> This weekend I went to a 3D shoot @ Nancys Broken Arrow, just north of Spencer Indiana. While checking my speed of my 2009 Z28 which was 27 in. 60 lbs. w/a 300 grn arrow was getting 274.5-275.The guy behind me had a new Z7 Extreme set @ 29 in 70 lbs w/a 400 grn arrow.I stuck around to. See these speeds,& WOW.I would be upset if I purchased a Flagship bow rated @ 332 fps & achevied these. With a 400 grain arrow he was getting 269-270 & w/a 350 was gettin 299-300.The look of disappointment was priceless.lol.Keep the false advertisement coming Mathews.


yeah, try again when the bow is actually tuned.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Quackersmacker1 said:


> My mathews z7 shoots 325fps @ 70# 28 1/2 draw with a 300 grain arrow.


Any reason why you are shooting such a light arrow? That's only 4.2gr. per inch. Hard on your bow!!


SCFox


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> That bow is slow. The bow I shoot is half and inch shorter on the draw same weight, and about 8 fps Slower.. BUT THATS WITH A 414 GRAIN ARROW..Not 300.. Sorry to nock you off your high Horse. (Its not a Mathews). Giving me and IBO of over 338, which turns out to be above the IBO


With an 8 inch brace ? 275 seems pretty fast to me @ a 27in draw & 60lbs.Maybe I'm wrong.What bow was that you were shooting a 300 grain arrow out of getting those speeds.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

3-d buster x4 said:


> not to bash but ive only seen about 5 mathews get the i.b.o speed ... our local shops sells over 200 mathews a year and they are allllllllll over rated .. hoyt is the only one that really gets there i.b.o speed on more for the most part.. my buddy has a new elite that is rated 335 i think and he is only getting 310 .. that is a 5 grains per pound with just a peep..


This is what I have seen as well - many refuse to believe or accept the fact that their favorite brand is slower than advertised.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Bryan Thacker said:


> With an 8 inch brace ? 275 seems pretty fast to me @ a 27in draw & 60lbs.Maybe I'm wrong.What bow was that you were shooting a 300 grain arrow out of getting those speeds.


So what Backstrapz is saying sinnce I called him out is he's shooting a 261/2 in draw 60 lbs.& an 8inch brace with 414 grain arrow is getting 267 ??????????Sorry Backstrapz I call B.S.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Quackersmacker1 said:


> My mathews z7 shoots 325fps @ 70# 28 1/2 draw with a 300 grain arrow.


If I'm not mistaken, you may have voided your warranty shooting such a light arrow. There is a reason Mathews and most others state in their warranty 5gpi minimum.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

DJO said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you may have voided your warranty shooting such a light arrow. There is a reason Mathews and most others state in their warranty 5gpi minimum.


Yup. I'm surprised you haven't had some damage already. With a 350 grain arrow, which is as light as you should go at 70 lbs, speed should come down to about 308 or so.


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

This brings a question up in my mind. Are there bows that for some reason from the factory are abnormally fast or slow compaired to other bows of the exact same model,#, and draw length? Or does it just come down to tuning?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I have seen a little bit of variation within the same bow model, but never anything more than a few fps that couldn't be explained by tuning or some other physical difference in the bow setups.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

MOA said:


> This brings a question up in my mind. Are there bows that for some reason from the factory are abnormally fast or slow compared to other bows of the exact same model,#, and draw length? Or does it just come down to tuning?


Bows will vary a few fps. The bigger variance is the chrono., the actual/true DL, the accurate/DW.


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

The reason I ask is I have seen very simular bows on the same chrono, shooting the same arrow have a 15fps differnce.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

DJO said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you may have voided your warranty shooting such a light arrow. There is a reason Mathews and most others state in their warranty 5gpi minimum.


Mythoughts also.Pretty sure that warrantys void now. And still not meeting IBO.lol.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Mythoughts also.Pretty sure that warrantys void now. And still not meeting IBO.lol.


What you are saying is comical. Your bow is worse than his. I shoot my bows at 27 1/4" draw and at 60 lbs. I have owned around 40 bows thew last few years. Your bow is rated at 330 or close to that. You are getting 275 at 27" draw shooting 60lbs and a 300 grain arrow.
If you were to shoot 70 lbs and a 350 grain arrow like the mentioned slow Mathews you would still be getting about 275 maybe 280.
The fact that you are shooting 5 GPP does not change much going up and down in poundage. So your bow at 29" draw 70lbs and a 350 grain arrow will do about 295 going by your numbers.
Your bow is rated the same as the Mathews within 2fps. Your bow is the same or slower than the bow you are laughing at..


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

OT2 says that bow should be shooting 294.

Automan


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

parkerbows said:


> What you are saying is comical. Your bow is worse than his. I shoot my bows at 27 1/4" draw and at 60 lbs. I have owned around 40 bows thew last few years. Your bow is rated at 330 or close to that. You are getting 275 at 27" draw shooting 60lbs and a 300 grain arrow.
> If you were to shoot 70 lbs and a 350 grain arrow like the mentioned slow Mathews you would still be getting about 275 maybe 280.
> The fact that you are shooting 5 GPP does not change much going up and down in poundage. So your bow at 29" draw 70lbs and a 350 grain arrow will do about 295 going by your numbers.
> Your bow is rated the same as the Mathews within 2fps. Your bow is the same or slower than the bow you are laughing at..


 Absolutely true. Mine is slower than advertised also.However,mine is an 8 inch brace which is a lot more forgiving, &my bow is also 2 years old & doesn't claim to be leading the industry in technology Mathews is notorious for over rating IBO speeds.THAT'S COMICAL.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Absolutely true. Mine is slower than advertised also.However,mine is an 8 inch brace which is a lot more forgiving, &my bow is also 2 years old & doesn't claim to be leading the industry in technology Mathews is notorious for over rating IBO speeds.THAT'S COMICAL.


You have a great bow, the z28 was one of my favorites and yes the 8" brace height is nice. But Elite has not been the most honest company with speeds either. Maybe the newer one are better but they even had to change the IBO by 10fps on one of there bows mid year because they were that much slower that it was almost criminal.
Speed is not everything andf Mathews gets a good speed at a very nice drawing bow.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

me a river.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

parkerbows said:


> You have a great bow, the z28 was one of my favorites and yes the 8" brace height is nice. But Elite has not been the most honest company with speeds either. Maybe the newer one are better but they even had to change the IBO by 10fps on one of there bows mid year because they were that much slower that it was almost criminal.
> Speed is not everything andf Mathews gets a good speed at a very nice drawing bow.


Very true also.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

bowhuntermitch said:


> then you need to find them a new chrono... Or they are not doing something correctly. Many of the mathews i have ran through the chrono have met ibo figures, granted they run a tad long on dl... Awesome bows.


a (tad long) lol thats funny


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Bryan Thacker said:


> So what Backstrapz is saying sinnce I called him out is he's shooting a 261/2 in draw 60 lbs.& an 8inch brace with 414 grain arrow is getting 267 ??????????Sorry Backstrapz I call B.S.


NO where did I say 8" brace Height, I said 7... and the bow is the K & K Vengeance..That 414 grain arrow was what I tested and this certificate came with the Bow. I did not test a 300 grain arrow because I don't own any that light.
So here is your BS...


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

When it comes to speed issues, my Alien Z set at 55 lbs shoots 310 fps with a 30 inch draw and GT 400 arrows that weigh 310 grains to 311 grains. That is faster than any 70 # bow that I have ever owned (Went to 60 lbs about 9 years ago so I know bows have gotten much faster).


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, that is the big cash crop of the new speed bows, IMO. My 62 lb. Katera, at 29", gets 326 fps from an IBO minimum weight arrow, and has 74 lbs. of KE. And there are bows like the Omen and Monster that are a little faster yet. But the light arrows have their problems, and I'm going to be shooting an arrow closer to 7 GPI this year. Easier on the bow, and quieter.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> NO where did I say 8" brace Height, I said 7... and the bow is the K & K Vengeance..That 414 grain arrow was what I tested and this certificate came with the Bow. I did not test a 300 grain arrow because I don't own any that light.
> So here is your BS...


I have to say that is SMOKIN.LOL.33 fps faster than my Z & a 1/2 inch shorter.Ill have to look at those also wasn't K&K the origanal owners of Elite?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

The bow is faster, but I have it set up with a huge valley... Just giving you a hard time lol


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

DJO said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you may have voided your warranty shooting such a light arrow. There is a reason Mathews and most others state in their warranty 5gpi minimum.


Not necessarily!

If the draw length is under 30", you can actually get away with less grains per pound of draw weight. The other thing to consider is how much weight he has on the string.

For example: Lets say you want that "must have 350 grain arrow" @ 70 pound draw. A 330 grain arrow plus 20 grains on the string for a peep, loop, nock, etc... still equals 350 grains in forward momentum. Does the arrow weight really matter AFTER the nock leaves the string?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

388 grain acc pro hunter
2011 Z7 Xtreme
60# limbs (did not check weight, but they are maxed out)
27.5 draw( seems a touch long) 

260fps....


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone that bought a Z7 Xtreme for speed is an idiot. It will still kill anything anyway.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

z7x 63# 28dl 350gr 298-304fps


----------



## Bunman-R6 (Mar 4, 2009)

Every ZX we pull off the line to test has exceeded what we advertise. Sorry if you think it is shooting slow, it is typically due to added weight on the string.


----------



## Bunman-R6 (Mar 4, 2009)

You are wrong...


Bryan Thacker said:


> Absolutely true. Mine is slower than advertised also.However,mine is an 8 inch brace which is a lot more forgiving, &my bow is also 2 years old & doesn't claim to be leading the industry in technology Mathews is notorious for over rating IBO speeds.THAT'S COMICAL.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Another basher thread = phony baloney or very poor chrony. We sell tons of Mathews and they are all very near IBO rating - never had one far off: same for other brands as well. All are slightly elevated in readings.


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

My Z7 Extreme tactical, 28inch draw(spot on), 65lbs, 383 grain arrow, 288fps. The extreme is the most shock free, quiet bow, I have ever owned, not the fastest, but will be a killing machine no doubt!!!!!!!! And the thing is extremely accurate .


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

the xtreme is way slower then it should be as I posted z7extreme vs. z7 on youtube. There's no doubt the xtreme and the magnum are overrated and the z7 is very close and the m7 and xlr8 were really close last year. And that was with the z7xtreme being .5in longer. or look at the z7mag vs. alphaburner. It's a shutout. They're not smooth, they're stiff and they still don't make it. I just think there's so much you can do with a 1 cam


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

Diamond113 said:


> I agree somethings wrong there. My son has an extreme and it went through 2 different chronographs with 375gr arrow 27.5 dl 65# was309fps. and pounds the target like a sledgehammer. I'm not buying that one.



no, that didnt happen. i will put a grand on it. thats like a 360 fps IBO bow.


----------



## Chlypeprfan (Aug 23, 2010)

Bryan Thacker said:


> This weekend I went to a 3D shoot @ Nancys Broken Arrow, just north of Spencer Indiana. While checking my speed of my 2009 Z28 which was 27 in. 60 lbs. w/a 300 grn arrow was getting 274.5-275.The guy behind me had a new Z7 Extreme set @ 29 in 70 lbs w/a 400 grn arrow.I stuck around to. See these speeds,& WOW.I would be upset if I purchased a Flagship bow rated @ 332 fps & achevied these. With a 400 grain arrow he was getting 269-270 & w/a 350 was gettin 299-300.The look of disappointment was priceless.lol.Keep the false advertisement coming Mathews.


Attention all Mathews shooters. I'll be holding a bow burning riot tonight following the fireworks show. After that well do a "walk for ibo speeds". Every mile walked people will donate $1 to all Mathews shooters to go out and purchase new bows. Then we can all get on here and argue with everybody else about ibo speeds.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

My Tactical is set at 28" draw and 71# and its shooting a 396 grain arrow at 291....


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Mines 28 1/2 draw & 70# shooting 325 fps


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

Over the years I have won two Matthews bows. I no longer have them but at the time I loved them. They were smooth and shot normal speeds. Later I borrowed a Drenilen when they were first out, really loved that bow! Ok on speed and a pure joy to shoot. Now I have an Alien Z set at 55 lbs, 30 in and it shoots over 300 fps and my 2005 Browniing Illsuion still bust the traps at 101 fps set at 60 lbs and 30 in draw. I like the smoothnes of these bows and I don't have a ton of money in them. At 63 lbs I can hit 314 with my Illusion. I tested them at a shop that sells Matthews bows. For now I am happy with what I have. The guy who owns the shop seemed surpised at the speed of my bows. My secret is I am shooting Gold Tip Pro ultralites.


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

im a pretty big mathews fan but i do think there speeds are total bs. when i got my monster 6 i figured even at 60# i would be in the 300fps range but its wasnt even out of the 200's we crankked it down all the way where its at atleast 70# and it shoots 310fps. now i do have a 27" draw but i would figured for a 354+ fps bow i would have been in the high 320's or even 330. then again i doubt i would be getting that speed out of any other bows out there at 27" i just had higher expectations. i would love to own a z7x but there is no way i would buy one with my 27" draw, it would be slow as molasses running up hill.


----------



## littleyellow (Feb 1, 2007)

After reading this I think I should kiss my Darton pro3000 and OLD Avalanche....both are as fast or faster than most flagship bows of today...except the new pses.hcas, and new Dartons.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

southpaw3d said:


> My Z7 Extreme tactical, 28inch draw(spot on), 65lbs, 383 grain arrow, 288fps. The extreme is the most shock free, quiet bow, I have ever owned, not the fastest, but will be a killing machine no doubt!!!!!!!! And the thing is extremely accurate .





Viper69 said:


> My Tactical is set at 28" draw and 71# and its shooting a 396 grain arrow at 291....





Quackersmacker1 said:


> Mines 28 1/2 draw & 70# shooting 325 fps


After reading some of these posts I think mine may be shooting a little slow. Mine is a 28.5/70 shooting a 378 gr arrow 294 fps.


----------

